# A killer white sauce



## Chile Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook time 0 zero minutes 
Mix Time 2 minutes.

Ingredients

*2 slices of Bologna  "with outer ring off!"
*1/3 cup of sour cream.
*2 cloves of garlic.
*1 tsp kosher salt.
*1 tsp black pepper.
* 2 teaspoons of ground red pepper.
*2 teaspoons of celontro powder.

Directions,

Rip the bolgona in to tiny pieces

put all the ingredients into the in a mixor of some sort "I E magic bullet, coffee grinder so on and so on" Mix well Serve on chicken, chips, toasted bread, so on and so on.


Let me know how you like the recipe.


----------

